# Sand Hollow Shore Fishing



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thinking about taking the kids and younger cousins down to sand hollow this weekend. Don't have access to a boat, how is the fishing from shore? I've never fished the reservoir before. Are there places they can easily catch some bluegill or bass? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

No special spots needed, a simple yes or no will do.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, you can fish from the shore, probably around the rocks would be best because in a boat we get close to the rocks and cast to them.

However, that being said this weekend is Sand Hollow Mayhem http://sandhollowmayhem.com/#mayhem

So it may not be a good day to fish.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I've only fished there once before. I saw quite a few boats near the dam. I'd suspect you could walk out on the dam and fish from there. (You'd have to pay the state park's entrance.) I think the other access is near the sand dunes and I don't think you have to pay there. That would be more sand and brush cover. Now that I think about it, my cousin caught a huge LMB from the little island a few years ago.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

here is a picture of the big fish off of the island this was caught on 6 pound line and a ultralight rod!. just move around alot until you find the cover they are in and focus your efforts there. If you find a way to get onto the island we have always done well just walking around it and casting


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hey, big A. I have a buddy that lives in St. George and he fishes that lake from shore and he kills the largemouth and crappie. fish accordingly and you'll do fine!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dang nice fish brendo. Especially for utah


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

last year for the mayhem event there was about an hour and a half wait to get in the park, you might want to consider quail creek, grandpa's pond or gunlock reservoir


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks buck master it was fun to watch my brother reel her in!


----------

